# Easy Eyes Revisited



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

In a previous discussion of the Haunter's Hangout "Easy Eyes", someone posted another link to a set of printable eyes that I can't seem to locate now. Anyone recall this that can help me out?


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Typical for me, right after I posted this, I found some:

http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn49/nightrideproductions/Website%20Pictures/Terra.jpg?

http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn49/nightrideproductions/Website%20Pictures/My_freehand_eyes_for_you_by_Madam_N.jpg


----------

